# "Mech Error" message on CD player



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Off and on lately, when trying to eject a CD, the CD player goes through all kinds of gyrations before giving up and displaying "mech error" on the screen. I'm not altogether certain, but it seems to me this is more of a problem on cold mornings.

Usually, if I flip to "FM" and then back to "CD" and try again, the disc comes out. Not today. In fact, now the darned radio won't even let me select "CD" as an option--I can only choose between radio bands.

Tell me this isn't fatal.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Well it doesn't sound to good... Might wanna start looking for a replacement.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I noticed that if I hold down the "eject" button for a while, a message comes on that says "ejecting all CDs." But then nothing happens. I think it's toast.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I would call Blaupunkt and see what they say. There should be a way to get your discs out without tearing the stereo out of the car.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I called them regarding a radio question once, and they said they have nothing to do with those radios - go figure.

Try tapping it and see if it ejects.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Why am I surprised about this, Mike?

They have nothing to do with stereos that come with their logo that are built in their factories and sold to motor vehicle manufacturers for installation? Doesn't it make you want to strangle someone?

I'd have a hard time not going all Ray Liotta on someone that said that to me. 
http://1.bp.************/_sTGIC-qIMmU/SA3UbAsxysI/AAAAAAAAAiA/EuaNGiMfTDI/s400/whip6.JPG

Dude, I really hope you get your stereo fixed. If not, I had an Alpine in my other car that really kicked azz. There are plenty of other stereos out there that are better than Blaupoop.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

What sad is it didn't even phase me - lol.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm gonna take the car in tomorrow for my 60k-mile service and I'll have 'em look at the CD player. I'm thinkin' this is gonna cost me.


----------



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

GM Kid said:


> I'm gonna take the car in tomorrow for my 60k-mile service and I'll have 'em look at the CD player. I'm thinkin' this is gonna cost me.


Let me know what they say. Just had this happen to me this morning...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

symbian said:


> Let me know what they say. Just had this happen to me this morning...


On my way to the dealership this morning, the first CD in my stack of six actually PLAYED. Go figure. I hit "eject" and it actually came out. But the CD player had no clue that there were five more discs in there.

The dealership considers it a goner. A new head unit is $380-something, with about $125 in labor to install it. The good news: For some oddball reason, my service guy happened to own a new, in-the-box GTO stereo that he was gonna sell on Craig's List. (I know--sounds fishy. But I trust him.) He's selling it to me for half price, and I'll just have the dealership install it. 

Oddly enough, they're not taking my CDs out for me me. They're gonna leave the old unit in the car and let ME do it.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Picked up my car today. The new CD player is from a 2004 model. The one they yanked was left in my back seat, with five discs still stuck in it. Guess I'll try to dissect it this weekend to see if I can retrieve them.

One thing I've noted about the new radio: when I press "Load," it doesn't beep at me. Were the 2004 radios different from the 2005-6 ones? My 2005 unit beeped when it was time to put in the disc.


----------



## mananswers (Dec 28, 2010)

what did you find out was wrong with it when you opened it up. Mine is doing the same thing and was thinking about opening up but have some concernes. mainily it having a factory locking code that i dont have. just wondering if you could give some insight


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If its the original hu that came with the car you don't have to worry about the code.


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*GTO Blaupunkt Unit*

I had a similar problem - CDs stuck and would not come out. I went to the dealer; they said all radio work is done in specialty shops not by the dealer. I looked up Blaupunkt service shops and found a chain here in Tucson AZ with a store near me. I took the unit out of the dash after buying the tool it takes to remove it ($15). The service shop sent it to Phoenix for repair. Cost me $300 to repair the CD changer mechanism and two weeks time. But it works. The repairs also included a complete cleaning and lube(?) of the innerds. I also read up on how the darn CD player works and found I was loading and unloading wrong. Oops!


----------



## Sarah 04 (Jul 23, 2010)

I see this is an old thread, but I am having the exact same issue with my 04.  It will work most of the time but at random times my cd player will not eject and says "mech error". I have stuck things in the slot (I realize this is a very bad idea) and it has suddenly started working again. Sounds like I need a new unit too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine quit working last summer when I went up to Illinois for a funeral. (the same trip that I hit that F-ing semi-truck driveshaft on). I figured it was from the impact/violent bump of the driveshaft. Guess it's a common problem that more cars are experiencing as the years are adding up. I just on replacing it with a head unit with GPS as soon as money permits.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought I'd try a disc the other day, and it still does the same thing it did last season... accept it, wait for 10-15 seconds, then spit it back out saying "CD Err".

I might end up by getting one of these to replace it.









http://www.crutchfield.com/p_522JHD3620/Jensen-Heavy-Duty-JHD3620.html?tp=5684

NOAA weather radio reception is big pimpin'. :cool

Then I'm going to need an equalizer and maybe some speakers... we'll have to see how long it takes to blow the stockers...


----------

